# Milford Mill, Milford, April 2015 (Pic Heavy)



## Man_Gone_Wrong (Apr 29, 2015)

So on a not so sunny Sunday morning in the intermittent rain and gale force winds I met up with Acid-Reflux for a bit of exploring. After already having 4 or 5 fails so early in the day I thought the day was going to be a load of shite. As we were driving through Milford looking for an "abandoned" church we gazed our eyes upon this little beauty

After struggling to get parked up we eventually headed into the complex where the mill is situated and got on with taking the shots. Lots of stuff has been taken away from the mill since it closed down and a fair bit is still there, depends what you are looking for. I for one loved it and just wished we got into all the buildings before we realised we couldnt due to the local car washers lol

I apologise about the amount of pictures but there was just too many good ones from this place lol


History

Milford was named for its river-crossing, on an ancient route from Derby to the Peak district. The power of the Derwent was used from medieval times to run a corn-mill, dying and fulling mills, and iron and scythe forges. Jedediah Strutt, a farmer turned hosier, recognised the potential of the site. Inventor of the Derby rib machine, Strutt owned a Derby silk mill, and had set up cotton mills in Belper.

In 1781, he bought land in Milford to build a cotton spinning mill. It was one of a series of textile milles constructed on the Derwent between Matlock and Derby during the Industrial Revolution.
These pioneering developments, which included the creation of new communities to house and cater for the workforce they required, are now recognises as being of international importance.

The Milford Mill complex eventually included spinning, bleaching and dying mills, as well as foundries, joiners’ workshops, a gas-works and a corn-mill. The Warehouse, constructed in 1793, was an early attempt by William Strutt, Jedediah’s eldest son. To design a fire-proof multi-storey structure. Later, and more successful, attempts at fire-proofing are embodies in the Dyehouse building, near the bridge. Whilst almost all the early mill buildings were demolished in the 1950s and ‘60s, much of the associated industrial housing has survived. Many of these houses were built by the Strutts, from the late 18th century onwards, transforming Milford from a riverside hamlet into a company village. The Strutts also built the school, created several farms to supply produce for their workers, helped establish the village’s various religious and social buildings.

The road bridge, with its two elegant segmental arches was opened in 1793 was principally funded by Jedediah Strutt, it was widened in 1906. The bridge carries the A6 through the village.

Milford House located on the A6 just south of Milford was built in 1792 for Jedediah Strutt. Today this building is a nursing home for elderly.
Where the Mill House public house stands today was once the site of the Mill complex built during the late 18th and early 19th centuries, it was powered by water from the Derwent channelled into a goyt. The wheel-pits may still be seen near the Mill House. It was demolished in 1964. The bell which used to hang in the Mill clock-tower can now be seen above the goyt, beside the Dyehouse just before you cross the road bridge

On with the pictures......




































































































































Oh and I couldnt resist.....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 29, 2015)

That is a great place mate..finally glad to see your photos from here.still love the selfie in the big dryer or whatever it is


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

Man gone right here. Nice report, thanks!


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> That is a great place mate..finally glad to see your photos from here.still love the selfie in the big dryer or whatever it is



I'm getting round to them eventually mate lol

This was one of my "OMG what's that over there" moments lol


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (Apr 29, 2015)

krela said:


> Man gone right here. Nice report, thanks!



Haha I like what you did there 

Thank you very much


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2015)

Ha ha...that last shot! Great set.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

What beautifully rich photos! You should be well proud of that set. 
Brilliant report, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2015)

Great report and superb photos.


----------



## Landie_Man (May 2, 2015)

Loving those big dryers!


----------



## Wernok (May 2, 2015)

Go past this every day, must get round to it!
Excellent set of pics and report *sidewards smiley face*


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2015)

I'm still liking this
Excellent work mate, you've captured it well


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha...that last shot! Great set.



Lol cheers bud


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> What beautifully rich photos! You should be well proud of that set.
> Brilliant report, thanks for sharing



Thank you very much! Got to admit the weather was a bit of a cock and one minute it was bright and the next minute dark as night, taking the shots was a bit of a mare


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Great report and superb photos.



Thank you bud


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

Landie_Man said:


> Loving those big dryers!



They are great arent they, total bonus for me on this explore


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

Wernok said:


> Go past this every day, must get round to it!
> Excellent set of pics and report *sidewards smiley face*



Thank you very much 

Get in there soon if you can as after a bit of research I have found out some development company has bought the land and plan on doing it all up soon


----------



## Man_Gone_Wrong (May 5, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> I'm still liking this
> Excellent work mate, you've captured it well



Thank you very much


----------



## Wernok (May 6, 2015)

Man_Gone_Wrong said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Get in there soon if you can as after a bit of research I have found out some development company has bought the land and plan on doing it all up soon



Argh! They are snatching up all of my locals!
Stevensons at Ambergate, Thorntons at Belper, Butterley at Ripley and now this!
Thanks for that, an action plan shall be formed today


----------



## johno23 (May 16, 2015)

A great set of pics 

Go past this quite regularly,did not realise it was a derp or so big.
This development company seem to "take their time"developing things locally,so we may be in with a chance for a while yet

Time for a kit check,action plan and a packed lunch methinks sometime soon


----------

